# Crocodile Diss



## THEHANDOFOMEGA (Apr 16, 2009)

In 2004 I undertook a study of UK Zoos and their facilities for crocodilians and have compiled a fair bit of information on the enclosures and setups. If anyone wants a copy of my diss - It may help please send me a PM

Its got pictures


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I certainly couldnt get a crocodilian for a good number of years, (or even a DWAL for that matter) however id really love to have a read of your dissertation if its not too much trouble to email over to me?? :2thumb:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Ill take a copy if you dont mind, [email protected] please. Just finished by dissertation, handed it in Tuesday, was on enrichment of captive barbary sheep.


----------



## THEHANDOFOMEGA (Apr 16, 2009)

*Crocs*

I would love a copy of yours to be honest. Love anything zoology based. I would like to stress that I have redesigned enclosures for several groups and people and I have introduced one successful breeding scheme.

Shame really as I am now a secondary school teacher


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I would like to give it a read please. My email is [email protected].

Cheers!


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

yes please


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

Yer i wouldnt mind a read either since ill be compiling one in a few months, also thats a fairly interesting topic, who knows....could even reference you lol [email protected]


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

THEHANDOFOMEGA said:


> I would love a copy of yours to be honest. Love anything zoology based. I would like to stress that I have redesigned enclosures for several groups and people and I have introduced one successful breeding scheme.
> 
> *Shame really as I am now a secondary school teacher*


Seems to happen to a lot of Zoology students :lol2:
I'll take a copy please. You have pm.


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

nice to see you on here chris, ive stiil got as copy of that

Iri


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

oOo should be interesting!
you have a PM.

Draven


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

I would like a read to please. [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

[email protected]

I'd love have a read if it isn't a problem.



Thanks,


Dec


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

[email protected] i'll take one if you don't mind


----------



## THEHANDOFOMEGA (Apr 16, 2009)

Please people if you pm me please include your email lol


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks mate, i will send you feed back when i have finished it :2thumb:


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Cheers for the send. I'll hopefully get round to reading it in the next few days.

Thanks


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

definately interested in a read, have recently been thinking about getting myself a croc in the furture, so would be a useful read.

ill PM you my e-mail


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Got the e-mail will read when i get chance (got time now but too large to save on uni computer )


----------



## THEHANDOFOMEGA (Apr 16, 2009)

Please can I ask that if people do want to use it you can let me know or seek permission for quotes. 

I would love to see or know how if at all it is being used.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

THEHANDOFOMEGA said:


> Please can I ask that if people do want to use it you can let me know or seek permission for quotes.
> 
> I would love to see or know how if at all it is being used.


If anyone uses it they'll just have to reference you correctly. Did you ever try and get it published in any zoo related journals? Had a quick skim through it, got long train journey this weekend so will read it properly then.


----------



## LewisH (Sep 13, 2008)

got your email man, thanks alot. cant wait to give it a read when i've got the time, will definitely let you know my thoughts.

Lewis


----------



## THEHANDOFOMEGA (Apr 16, 2009)

Hope people are having a good luck.


----------



## THEHANDOFOMEGA (Apr 16, 2009)

bumpy


----------



## Crocodile (May 8, 2009)

Pm sent be cool to have a read, even tho my croc gone now


----------

